# This the truth ... I am Dan Brown.



## rubiknewbie (Jul 20, 2010)

Not really. I am just bored :fp.


----------



## dabmasta (Jul 20, 2010)

Cool story bro


----------



## Truncator (Jul 20, 2010)

PTEW

RAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA


----------



## ~Phoenix Death~ (Jul 20, 2010)

YOU WROTE THE DA VINCI CODE? I GOTTA GET YOUR AUTOGRAPH.


----------



## Inf3rn0 (Jul 20, 2010)

GTFO


----------



## ChrisBird (Jul 20, 2010)

Inf3rn0 said:


> GTFO



Chill dude, he's just trollin, not denying the Holocaust.


----------



## Inf3rn0 (Jul 20, 2010)

ChrisBird said:


> Inf3rn0 said:
> 
> 
> > GTFO
> ...



Lol im chill I wasnt crazy serious.
Just playing


----------



## Dene (Jul 20, 2010)

ChrisBird said:


> Inf3rn0 said:
> 
> 
> > GTFO
> ...



Lol monkeydude I think you are the one that needs to chill. Inf3rno was clearly just playing along.

EDIT: unless you too are playing along. In which case it wasn't clear, which means you did so badly.


----------



## aronpm (Jul 20, 2010)

Dene said:


> ChrisBird said:
> 
> 
> > Inf3rn0 said:
> ...



I think Poe's Law basically applies.


----------



## spdcbr (Jul 20, 2010)

Ummm...which one? :3


----------



## Novriil (Jul 20, 2010)

spdcbr said:


> Ummm...which one? :3



The green one.


----------



## aronpm (Jul 20, 2010)

something along the lines of "without obvious humour it's impossible to spot a good parody"

That's why it's sometimes hard to tell if somebody is trolling, or just stupid.


----------



## cincyaviation (Jul 20, 2010)

aronpm said:


> something along the lines of "without obvious humour it's impossible to spot a good *parity*"
> 
> That's why it's sometimes hard to tell if somebody is trolling, or just stupid.


fixed


----------



## Carrot (Jul 20, 2010)

cincyaviation said:


> aronpm said:
> 
> 
> > something along the *EOlines* of "without obvious humour it's impossible to spot a good *parity*"
> ...



fixed


----------



## Owen (Jul 20, 2010)

Odder said:


> cincyaviation said:
> 
> 
> > aronpm said:
> ...



Fixed?


----------



## Ranzha (Jul 20, 2010)

Owen said:


> Odder said:
> 
> 
> > cincyaviation said:
> ...



Now it's fixed.


----------



## waffle=ijm (Jul 20, 2010)

Ranzha V. Emodrach said:


> Owen said:
> 
> 
> > Odder said:
> ...



get it right


----------



## Ranzha (Jul 20, 2010)

Touché.


----------



## Whyusosrs? (Jul 20, 2010)

waffle=ijm said:


> Ranzha V. Emodrach said:
> 
> 
> > Owen said:
> ...


----------



## ChrisBird (Jul 20, 2010)

Dene said:


> ChrisBird said:
> 
> 
> > Inf3rn0 said:
> ...



The edit is correct.

I take it that in your eyes the only thing I can do right is keep my mouth shut all the time? =p


----------



## Ranzha (Jul 20, 2010)

P-p-p-page topper! But seriously, why make a trollthread?

EDIT: Couldn't resist pagetoppering.
EDIT2: Also, for those of you who have 40+ posts per page, I understand.


----------



## ZamHalen (Jul 20, 2010)

Well......This the truth ... I am


Spoiler



not going to post something stupid like


Spoiler



Eddie *Van*Halen





Oh and...


Spoiler



...I like using spoiler tags


----------



## endless_akatsuki (Jul 20, 2010)

Dan brown is so condescending. Me no like. 


And iff he's gonna write in third person, it better be in third person, not mixed up with first person as well.


I don't like Robert Langdon, either.


----------

